# Trivia 5/13



## luckytrim (May 13, 2019)

trivia 5/13
DID YOU KNOW...
President Teddy Roosevelt, an environmentalist, banned  Christmas trees from 
the White House in 1901  .


1. Who signed on as the replacement for Farrah Fawcett-Majors  on the popular 
ABC TV program "Charlie's Angels"?
2. What word links a slang expression for a small Latin  American nation, 
Anne Lee Long, and a 1971 film by Woody Allen, in which Allen  becomes the 
leader of the country of San Marcos have in  common?
3. What exactly is Lard ?
4. If you have a standard pair of dice, and you roll two  sixes, that’s 
twelve ; what’s the total value of the sides that are  face-down ?
5. This densely-furred rodent from the Andes is nearly extinct  in the wild, 
but thousands are bred in captivity every year... name it  ...
6. Who is the Roman goddess of the Moon ?
7. What's the name of The coffee shop in Seattle where Frasier  and Niles 
Crane meet quite often ; the Café N______ ...
8. What's the name of The coffee shop in New York City where  the 'Friends' 
characters like to hang out  ; the C______  P___  ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Chionophobia is the fear of snow.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cheryl Ladd
2. Banana
3. Rendered Pig Fat
4. – 2
5. Chinchilla
6. Diana
7. Nervosa
8. Central Perk

TRUTH !!
Chionophobia is the persistent fear of snow, especially  becoming trapped by 
snow. The term is derived from the Greek words chion and  phobos, meaning 
"snow" and "fear" respectively.-


----------

